
Orca: differential bug localization in large-scale services - mpweiher
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/10/19/orca-differential-bug-localization-in-large-scale-services/
======
jarym
This looks really neat and I’m left wondering: surely this can be used for
more than large scale services.

~~~
hobofan
End of the blog post:

> Though we describe Orca in the context of a large service and post-
> deployment bugs, we believe the techniques we have used also apply
> generically to many Continuous Integration / Continuous Deployment
> pipelines.

So theoretically yes. Parts of the system rely on having a good
monitoring/logging infrastructure in place and also on some organizational
information, and if you have that available, your project might already fall
under what most people consider "large scale".

~~~
otabdeveloper2
I work in ad tech. The project is certainly "large scale", but 90% of the bugs
are "CTR is down" or "CPM is down". Hard to see how this Orca could help in
this context.

------
anon4738383
Ugh. Name conflict with Pony's GC.

